# How do you TOTALLY quit art??



## Fiorabeast (Feb 18, 2019)

I think this is just my depression talking, but seriously whenever I say 'I want to quit art' and make an attempt to do just that I just END UP drawing again and it's almost a never ending cycle... 

Like I draw, but I'm VERY slow at completing stuff due to energy and attention span and I was thinking about stopping after completing some commissions but... that's going to be a while. As well as, my art is not that great really, and comparing myself, I just think it sucks but at the same time, it's the ONLY thing I can do skillwise..

So how does one COMPLETELY quit drawing and not pick up that pen table/pencil ever again? Cutting off your own drawing hand is obviously not recommended but I feel like there... has to be some way to like STOP art from making you draw again and get miserable again, right?


----------



## Whimsycal (Feb 18, 2019)

I think. The sole ability of making something is amazing. I can only doodle a duck. And is not the best. But is my doodle of a duck. And I am proud of making it. 

I believe you should feel great pride in yourself. Only the strong can create something. So dont quit. Keep it up. because you have something yourself.


----------



## FuzzleTheMintyDog (Feb 18, 2019)

*I quit doing art for 6 years at the height of my success. Still came back. Art always has the miserable moments where you're stuck or disappointed but it has its high points and whats more is other people get something out of it that you the artist can't. 

Why give up? You clearly don't want too. *


----------



## Asher Grey (Feb 18, 2019)

I gave up for 2 years entirely because the person I was dating at the time shamed and threatened me every time I did because it was "her thing". As an extremely controlling person, I couldn't post it anywhere without her knowing, either, so I stopped. Just picking up a pen made my stomach clench with fear and disgust. If you feel a genuine need to stop, find something negative to associate it with. 

Make yourself want to stop before you even draw a line. Only draw complicated things you don't enjoy. Do something else with your hands when you feel like drawing, at least, within the limit of hurting yourself. That, or pick up something different, be it writing or programming or origami. Sometimes drawing is just a method of distracting your senses and there's plenty of alternatives to it.

All I can say is, from myself and others who have stopped for any extended period of time: when you pick it back up, be it years or decades later, you'll resent having lost that time's worth of experience.


----------



## Pipistrele (Feb 18, 2019)

Fiorabeast said:


> I think this is just my depression talking, but seriously whenever I say 'I want to quit art' and make an attempt to do just that I just END UP drawing again and it's almost a never ending cycle...
> 
> Like I draw, but I'm VERY slow at completing stuff due to energy and attention span and I was thinking about stopping after completing some commissions but... that's going to be a while. As well as, my art is not that great really, and comparing myself, I just think it sucks but at the same time, it's the ONLY thing I can do skillwise..
> 
> So how does one COMPLETELY quit drawing and not pick up that pen table/pencil ever again? Cutting off your own drawing hand is obviously not recommended but I feel like there... has to be some way to like STOP art from making you draw again and get miserable again, right?


The only sure way to quit art is to stop enjoying art and caring about it, so if you have inherent enjoyment or care about it, that's bad news for you.
*
Should* you quit art, though? It's not like you're forced to make a definite choice, burn bridges, and all that stuff - your skills can get rusty, but for the most part, if you learned something from art, you won't forget how to draw. If you feel like it's too much responsibility for you, or it gets in the way of your mental/physical health, then take a break, re-evaluate things, dedicate your time to healing process, and then return refreshed whenever you'll feel like it. That's pretty much what I did back in the day when I struggled with depression - I put it away for 3 years, got into sports and music, made some friends, and when burden of self-doubt lifted away, I dusted off my graphic tablet and returned to where I stopped last time. Made wonders for me, really.


----------



## Pipistrele (Feb 18, 2019)

Vitaly said:


> When you need some hobby to keep your hands busy, like embroidery or masturbation.


..but what if you draw lewds to masturbate?


----------



## Pipistrele (Feb 18, 2019)

Vitaly said:


> Embroider and mastrubate at the same time obviously


Sounds dangerous


----------



## MissNook (Feb 18, 2019)

Is it drawing that makes you miserable? Or is it the way you compare yourself to others?
If you quit art, will that make it any better? You may still compare yourself to others in term of skills, attitude, mindset, beauty and so on.

I think you've done really cool commissions, even if that takes time. And I also think the free arts you gave with the "late" commissions are really cool, so if that takes you less time, you could maybe put that as your standards to do quicker art as commission.

That's just my two-cents on this.

EDIT: If you really want to quit art, you should replace it with another activity. That's the only thing that I think will work since that's how I quit art after a strong art-block. I went back to it indeed but with another mindset and I'm pretty happy with my choice ^^ 
During my absence from art, I did other things, especially being part of group of people which share some interests I could join and who meet several times a year (like gamers, game makers and also comics fan, we went to some cons together, it was really fun). I also join a friend with a sport experience (we train to race for a charity cause) and was helping to edit a fanzine. Multiplying activities with my job gave me no time to focus on things like drawing. It's challenging but taking a break and changing activities can give you a feeling of renewal.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 18, 2019)

Perhaps you should revise what emotional needs you expect creating art to serve?

For example many of us feel upset that producing art doesn't get us lots of followers and attention- but is that something we need; would it actually make us happy if we got it? Probably not.


----------



## Fiorabeast (Feb 19, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Perhaps you should revise what emotional needs you expect creating art to serve?
> 
> For example many of us feel upset that producing art doesn't get us lots of followers and attention- but is that something we need; would it actually make us happy if we got it? Probably not.



Ironically, that and twitter was the main cause for this.
And really for my brain, if I don't get any praise or anything, I DO get very depressed and think my art sucks to the point that it does make me want to stop really. If I draw for myself, and then post it, I get nothing. If I draw whatever is popular, people will pay attention to THAT more then what I create for myself and it's just distressing for me since I feel like people literally, don't care about the artist at all and just care about seeing X character drawn because it's more familiar to them, as well as if the art style isn't attractive or eye-catching enough then you get left in the dust... Like, already, I'm trying to do emulate and draw whatever style is popular and it's not turning out how I want it to, which is also frustrating me a lot.

Like, I should be really happy that my commissioners are happy with what I draw for them, but then my mind just focuses on seeing other people and their HUGE amount of followers and views that I just makes me bitter as hell really...


----------



## Aznig (Feb 19, 2019)

You don’t.


Art should be an escape. A way to express yourself and your deep emotions. Make art to make yourself happy - not to appeal to an audience. The fact that you keep coming back should be indication enough that you don’t truly want to give it up. Enjoy it for what it is and don’t let anything stop you from doing that.


----------



## Fiorabeast (Feb 19, 2019)

MissNook said:


> Is it drawing that makes you miserable? Or is it the way you compare yourself to others?
> If you quit art, will that make it any better? You may still compare yourself to others in term of skills, attitude, mindset, beauty and so on.
> 
> I think you've done really cool commissions, even if that takes time. And I also think the free arts you gave with the "late" commissions are really cool, so if that takes you less time, you could maybe put that as your standards to do quicker art as commission.
> ...



I want to say everything, but I think it's mostly due to the comparison to a lot of artists who already have a set art style and get a lot of attention based on that... And yeah, the weird thing about the 'late art freebies' is I can draw THAT out quickly, but my commissions I take time on (I think it might have to do with trying to get the character right, as well as the line art because I'm still trying to figure out a good line width when I draw it out, not sure why...).

I wish I could do another activity, unfortunately what I want to do costs money (which I do not have) or I don't know what I else I can do without losing interest in it rapidly since my mind just seems to do one thing, then gets bored quickly... Like, it's REALLY finicky...


----------



## Fruitythebeetle (Feb 19, 2019)

I've been there alot of times. Sometimes there's moments when you feel like making art doesn't feel fulfilling until you realize the main reason to make art, cuz...it's fun? it's relaxing, it's a great way to express yourself. sure, it's hard to get yourself out there in a over saturated medium that is art, but it ultimately doesn't matter. now unless your living by yourself and need money to live, no need to rush. sometimes a break is well needed to calm your nerves when your in a rough spot. I've known  that i have done it plently times.

...and come to think of it, it feels really ironic that i'm offeirng advice since am always been complaing about myself for far too long.


----------



## MissNook (Feb 19, 2019)

Fiorabeast said:


> I want to say everything, but I think it's mostly due to the comparison to a lot of artists who already have a set art style and get a lot of attention based on that... And yeah, the weird thing about the 'late art freebies' is I can draw THAT out quickly, but my commissions I take time on (I think it might have to do with trying to get the character right, as well as the line art because I'm still trying to figure out a good line width when I draw it out, not sure why...).
> 
> I wish I could do another activity, unfortunately what I want to do costs money (which I do not have) or I don't know what I else I can do without losing interest in it rapidly since my mind just seems to do one thing, then gets bored quickly... Like, it's REALLY finicky...


There is not only skill and style, it's also luck that can bring you to the spotlight. But consistency and submitting a lot can help too, it takes time to build a fanbase, except if you have the chance to be just in the good place at the good time and things like that. And I think comparing yourself to other in term of style or viewers won't help you to be happy if you keep it to the emotional stage. If you try to use as data to help you see what works and do some market study, it can indeed help you (since you could gain more money, and having enough will allow you to fulfill your needs in term of security and living without the fear to be bankrupt).

And really in term of commissions you're doing well. You only had 11 pictures on your gallery when you had your first comm, you don't do fanart and yet you have customers. I would say it's a good start. In term of how many commissions you can fulfill, if you take too much time, yes, you won't be able to live from it. That's why I suggested to do the free art style as your standard for commissions to see if it fits. Or at least, think of why it takes you so much time for a normal comm. Is it pressure you put on yourself when doing commissions? Is it because you've got a lack in some technique that hinders you? Is it maybe because you do things you don't usually do (backgrounds? objects? lineless colo?). Try to analyse it and use that to make your life easier.

If you don't know what to do instead of drawing, maybe it's because you don't want to stop drawing. There's a simple test to do. Write two things you wanna do in two pieces of paper of the same size (or in this random generator: www.textfixer.com: The Random Choice Generator Online Tool ). Example: drawing and watching a anime. Fold the papers and put them into something so that you can't see which is what and then take one randomly. If when you see what's on the paper you feel a bad emotion, if it's frustration, do the other thing, if it's another bad emotion, don't do what's on the paper. Sometimes you're not true to yourself without tricking your brain a little. (that's just a test to see what you want to do between things)

Another thing you can try is this kind of searches. I searched "cheap hobbies" and here a list of  100 hobbies to see if something catches your eye: 100 cheap hobbies - spend time not money - Free in Ten Years
And even if it's something you do for a few hours/weeks/months and then drop. Why would that be wrong? You've got the right to be bored and change activity.


----------



## Fiorabeast (Feb 20, 2019)

MissNook said:


> There is not only skill and style, it's also luck that can bring you to the spotlight. But consistency and submitting a lot can help too, it takes time to build a fanbase, except if you have the chance to be just in the good place at the good time and things like that. And I think comparing yourself to other in term of style or viewers won't help you to be happy if you keep it to the emotional stage. If you try to use as data to help you see what works and do some market study, it can indeed help you (since you could gain more money, and having enough will allow you to fulfill your needs in term of security and living without the fear to be bankrupt).
> 
> *And really in term of commissions you're doing well. You only had 11 pictures on your gallery when you had your first comm, you don't do fanart and yet you have customers. I would say it's a good start. In term of how many commissions you can fulfill, if you take too much time, yes, you won't be able to live from it. That's why I suggested to do the free art style as your standard for commissions to see if it fits. Or at least, think of why it takes you so much time for a normal comm. Is it pressure you put on yourself when doing commissions? Is it because you've got a lack in some technique that hinders you? Is it maybe because you do things you don't usually do (backgrounds? objects? lineless colo?). Try to analyse it and use that to make your life easier.*
> 
> ...



I hope you don't mind me bolding your quote, but reading this from you kind of did make me realize that, 'Oh yeah... I didn't draw fan art but I managed to pull in some customers somehow...' Though, it's only on FA (still will count my blessings here!) but Twitter was the place I got frustrated due to how it's set up really, as well as I don't know how to really promote my art and gain clients there. Twitter... was actually the place that made me want to quit art, honestly. 

And, now that I think about it, the reason I'm slow is due to inexperience in drawing certain things because I don't have the knowledge (but I feel like with any job you don't have experience in, you gain and learn skills as you work and go) which is why I take time, do some studies to prepare, and need to kind of 'brace myself' before I start drawing because I still have that lack of self-confidence issues in my art skills. As well as yes, I put a LOT of pressure on myself when I do them because I expect them to come out looking nice as much as I can (one commission I did, a simple head sketch, even though one client was happy, I realized it looked bad and wanted to redraw it. But this was due to the client paying everything in FULL that I had to quickly do it since I didn't want to forget and not deliver due to that...).

If you can clarify, what do you mean, 'Do the free art style as my standard for commissions'? Did you mean like, offer a 'freestyle art commission' in which the commission will come out with any art style I draw in quickly or my usual 'free art with (late) commission' offer that I do?

It just I feel bad when I feel like a LOT of people say 'do this thing' but I have no interest, yet insist I do it even though I don't like it so I have to... listen to them and do it while gritting my teeth, and I end up hating it. And I don't want that, but I think it's my mind having a hard time finding something new and interesting that isn't say, video games (which, I am trying to avoid due to it eating up my art time really).


----------



## MissNook (Feb 20, 2019)

@Fiorabeast 
Oh yeah I got a pretty bad experience with Twitter too but just because they blocked my account the day I created it without any reason >_> 

I understand very well all you said about the slowness ^^ I felt the same too and that's also why I spent one year trying to gain some speed in drawing (that and because I want to draw comics)

To clarify I mean the first one. Having a more freestyle commission offer (I think with maybe lower prices, it's for you to see) to see if you can fit more in your schedule while having less stress. 

I may have sound patronizing but really I just wanted to offer some suggestion for you to see if that would help. Don't force yourself to do things you don't like especially for your free time and hobbies. 
I also really like video games and with a proper schedule I've achieved to not spend too much time on them at the expense of my other activities (I try to do that for all my activities to not spend too much time on one of them ^^) maybe you could find a way to organize your time? (a few years ago I was streaming when writing one time a week to force myself to go back to it and it helped me keeping a schedule since I'm pretty bad with organizing things over the time ^^")


----------



## Renneon (Feb 20, 2019)

I Don't have a lot of advice to give, but i'd like to say that you really shouldn't push yourself to finish things ! Sometime you just got to doodle a little, without thinking, without results, that's just how it is ! Also there is Always up and downs and times when you'll be less inspired/productive/efficient than others, it's normal ! Don't force yourself to draw when you don't want to, especially if it's a hobby 

For the time, you shouldn't worry either ! The more you practice, the faster you get, but some people just need more time to complete things and that's how it is too ! If it frustrates you, maybe you can try to work step by step ? (as in, you work on your drawing for 30 minutes and pause, another 30 minutes and continue the project the next day for example)

Have you ever tried doing new art things that change from the sketch-lineart-coloring of a character routine ?  Like i don't know, painting with your fingers, drawing with your other hand, paper collages, or Drawings on whataver paper/cardboard you find in the recycling bin, etc.... ?  It may sound childish and stupid, but sometimes what matters is the process and not the result, and doing unexpected things is  a neat way to find new inspirations (and for me it also helps me concentrate ! i'm just like you, sometimes it's super hard to not get tired or bored after 5 minutes of doing Something   it's very frustrating )

anyways i hope you'll find something you like ! Don't force yourself to draw/quit drawing totally ! you can always change your mind, it really does not need to be a definitive decision


----------



## quoting_mungo (Feb 20, 2019)

I have fallen off drawing for long periods at a time for various reasons. Usually the way I come back is dumb doodles on used envelopes, in the margins of my notes, and so on. I stopped pushing for commissions because it caused me stress I didn't need in my life. I mostly stopped doing art that I couldn't finish in one sitting because it created pressure to finish it that I couldn't handle. And that's okay. You don't need to say "art, I'm quitting you forever!" It may be better, and more realistic, to say "Art, let's take a break and see other hobbies." You can come back and reaquaint yourself with it when you've had some time to decompress, when your hands start creating little doodles whether you like it or not.

Like, obviously finishing (or refunding) outstanding work is important, and I wouldn't discourage you from that, but once you have no obligations, avoid taking them on again until you're certain you can cope with it.


----------



## Kyoukiaoitatsu (Feb 20, 2019)

Awl I am sorry to hear you are having difficulties my friend. I think your art is well off. And yeah it can be frustrating when you put alot of time and effort and it might not get as much traction as you think your art deserves. 

If you are feeling too much pressure with the commissions and deadlines. Perhaps trying to do pay what you want styled commissions would work out better for you. It allows the artist more flexibility in what style and how much depth is put into each piece. 

And maybe trying to do some drill work. Setting a time and just sketching. Making little games out of it for yourself for ink things and also color things. It could maybe improve your timing without that under the gun or feeling of dread or failure because you don't want to upset your commissioner. Then when your comfortable that everything is smoothly going then taking on bigger works. 

^^ You'll get there!


----------



## Fiorabeast (Feb 21, 2019)

@MissNook 
I actually had a similar thing happen to me when I was trying to post something on Twitter and they suddenly decided I was 'suspicious' and like.. 'suspended' my account..  I wrote a stern mail to them, telling them I'm was just setting up and stuff to get it back, but yeah. That did sour my mood on them.
Oh no, you weren't being patronizing! I know you were trying to help, it's just that as said, my mind gets finicky and I get REALLY self-conscious from thinking about people would kind of put me down for not doing X-something like they wanted me to due to trying to 'please' people, but not pleasing myself (I think this was from what my mom did to me frequently, which is why I'm just bad at a lot of things...)

@julievee I'm so sorry you had to see me in this state... Usually I keep a level-head but when something like this happens, then the volcano explodes for me.. I think I tried doing drill work, but eventually stopped doing that since again, finicky mind. Even if I try making a little game out of it, my ADHD decides to do something else really.

Also, since both of you suggested the 'Freestyle Sketch commissions' I think I might offer and do that! 
But I'm not sure what to do pricing-wise since I don't want to charge too high if something didn't out well image-wise but I don't want to do too little since that would be undercharging.. (Not sure about the 'pay-what-you-want' format, since I'm worried about getting underpaid if I drew something incredibly nice or something.. Would a min. of $10USD be okay to set-up I wonder?) Or, if I should set up a price tier (like, headshot is $10-15 for a BW, $15-20 for color as an example??)

But really thanks everyone!


----------



## Kyoukiaoitatsu (Feb 22, 2019)

Yeah typically when I see a pay what you want thread. It does have a minimum. Usually between like 5-20. And artist tend to keep away from labeling it with tiers as its up to the artist what they give the person. So it's a bit of a gamble to the commissioner but if the artist happens to be inspired by their prompt or character etc then sometimes they get more than what they might be expecting. It works well for those on a budget as well. And the artist isn't pressured to provide full perfect art all the time. ^^ The artist is free to do as little or as much as they like. Payment is typically upfront for this kind of stuff and you get what you get. 

And no worries I'm just hoping you feel better.


----------



## zenmaldita (Feb 22, 2019)

avoid twitter for now.
notify whoever needs to be notified that you will take a day off and get back to them as soon as possible.

stand up from your desk. get out of your house. take a walk. be inspired by mindlessly exploring a mall, a park ...or something. get new experiences. try that new food stall that opened up.
play a video game. meet up with friends. have a damn long chat.
chances are your mind will create new creative juices as you go about. let the sky be your canvas

when you get home, take a nap. or look at memes. LAUGH.
watch documentaries on curious things.
if you wanna draw, dont think about coms - or things people say you should draw.
doodle.
doodle for yourself.
try drawing in a style you are happy with - that you enjoy.
maybe you can discover a new style as you doodle along.
it's a little journey of lines.

perhaps you've been too preoccupied with the idea of what you should be that you forgot the physical and mental needs of your own body. of your own soul.
sometimes a physical problem is what makes us feel like it's the end of the world.

when you feel less burdened, self reflect: why do i draw? for love? for fun? for money? all of the above?
art business is well a business.
people want product and guess what? you have control of what that product is. if your product does not bring you joy, then how do you expect it to bring your customers joy?
honest enthusiasm is a selling point, as well as credibility and integrity.

be honest with your customers if you're taking too long. ask for time. and if it comes down to it, let go and give a refund. apologize.
we're human after all, we make mistakes and sometimes we come short.
accept this and move on.
maybe that commission was never meant to be.
and what is...is waiting for you all along

im sorry i cannot advise you to quit
because i never successfully quit art
what i say on the matter of quitting is not credible
but advise on being able to live and feel good about yourself during depression episodes?
that I can do.

we're not the same people and my way may not fit yours perfectly
but i ask you to try


----------

